# Mitutoyo Micrometer Adjustment



## ddickey (Dec 31, 2019)

Does anyone know how to adjust/cal this micrometer? Or if it's even possible?


----------



## Boswell (Dec 31, 2019)

I think you just close it all the way and press "Origin".  Not sure if you need to hold it in for a few seconds to set it as the default Origin.


----------



## ddickey (Dec 31, 2019)

Yes you push the button twice. But it's out a couple tenths and I want to calibrate it.
One option I guess is to set the origin off from the closed position.


----------



## Boswell (Dec 31, 2019)

are you saying that when you push the origin button it does not read Zero?  or that when you compare the readings from this micrometer to another micrometer, the readings differ?


----------



## ddickey (Dec 31, 2019)

Readings differ. Used two other mics and and a digital indicator.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 31, 2019)

We send those that fail the standards to the repair depot. $ will be spent.
Pierre


----------



## ddickey (Dec 31, 2019)

Okay so there is probably no way to adjust.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 31, 2019)

I've never taken apart any of my Mitu digital mics, I have always just zero'd them with a standard & they've been fine. But maybe try adjusting the split nut for the spindle threads? If loose it would create backlash & possibly inaccurate measurements. My vernier mics have them, not sure about digitals but I would think so? Or maybe the threads just need a cleaning?


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 31, 2019)

To get the readings correct, you also might need to adjust the analog dials on the right.  there is included a wrench in the box for this purpose.  Youtube videos are best for this, rather than try to describe in text...


----------



## ddickey (Dec 31, 2019)

Yes the dial is adjusted but made no difference in the digital read out.
Not sure about the split nut.


----------



## petertha (Feb 8, 2020)

How far out are you and at what end of the range? Is the discrepency with jaws closed (0.0000) or over the supplied maximum 1.000 gage, or some intermediate gage block size? I typically give it 1-click of closed clamping pressure over a sheet of paper & gently pull the paper to clean the jaw faces, then immediately register zero after that. Generally it stays that way for a long time. Usually dirt is the culprit or if you were ever around a magnet (ask me how I know).

Your clutch may be getting out of whack but try & come up with a consistent method like 1-click, 2-clicks of tension. Also make sure whatever you are measuring is at the same ambient/part temperature & reliable gage quality datum surfaces. With all those zeros you are in the range where those are actual, measurable deviations, assuming the mic is reading as it should,


----------

